# This thread about balancing an RB25det in a s13 240sx may be a little twisted but..



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

We all know that the RB engine will add about 185 lbs to the front of an s13 240sx. But is it possible to loose as much weight as you can in the front, (like carbon fiber hood, lighter fenders, pulleys, battery relocation, etc) and then add some weight to the rear of the car until it is as near balanced as stock, and then strengthen the chassis with a roll cage. Aftermarket springs and shocks for the 240sx are only meant to control the car when its the stock weight of about 2700 lbs+driver or less. By the time your done trying to balance the car, you will probley end up with about a 3000lb 240sx (which is still great for an RB25det). So im not sure if the 300zx springs or coilovers are interchangable with the 240sx, but if its possible, im guessing that these could be the way to go. But then again im just taking a stab at it so let me know what doesnt make sense. :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so what is your question?


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so what is your question?


My quetion is will it make sense to do all this to get better handling with a RB25det or will it just mess up the handling of the 240sx?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

from what i hear, there isnt that much difference to begin with. battery relocation and a cf hood should just about do it for you.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

doesnt really make any diffrenece what suspension you use, just ask for stiffer springs if you get coil-overs..and you can do all you want to lighten the front, it all helps, but why add weight to the rear? unless your relocating things there dont put dead weight back there..


----------

